# Varangian 3rd -NOW RECRUITING!-



## Otis The Barbarian (Feb 14, 2012)

*"Welcome, fine men of the Imperium. I have called you here today in the name of the Emperor, to fight in his noble battles.

Who shall join me, in His righteous purge?! Come forth and join our ranks now, or remain forever knowing that you could have joined us, in the quest for glory and freedom! With me men! FOR THE EMPEROR!!" The colonel cries this last sentence with a light in his eyes that could shine through to the far reaches of the galaxy, and illuminate the stars. *

On a side note, welcome to the first topic I have started on heresy online. I will be doing some roleplay with this powerful force of Scandinavian-themed guardsmen, but first I need to do some recruiting. So, without further ado, here we have the troop roster: 

Just keep in mind that places are quite limited, so take what you can get is my advice. 
 Command Squad Tyr: 
Colonel: Me, Otis The Barbarian as Thorgrim T. Fied. 
Standard Bearer: Maximilian Loken Hellborne
Special weapon: Theryk D. Winterholm
Medic: Starrkad The Epic Drunk. :biggrin:
Vox Operator: Svengal A. Zoren
Techpriest/EngineSeer: (not taken, get it while you can.)
  
Command Chimera Skadi: 
Driver: (not taken, get it while you can.) 
Gunner: (not taken, get it while you can.) 
Commander: (not taken, get it while you can.) 

TAKE 'EM!! YOU PEOPLE BLIND?!


To explain the squad names, Tyr is the Viking god of war, and Skadi is the god of the hunt, and also the god of death. Names like Thor and Odin are reserved for T-T-T-TITANS!!!.

Also, I believe this is the closest I can get to theme music: (ignore the lyrics) http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fu2bgwcv43o

Alright, so to do this we should make profiles like so: 

Thorgrim T. Fied (Otis the barbarian)  Rank: Colonel 
 Description/Bio: A tough, hardy man, Colonel Fied is the sole reason the Varangian 13th are never quite prepared to die. Trained as a Commissar, he decided that shooting men for cowardice was too depressing, and now leads a merry band of constantly drunk warriors of the Imperium. He once met Colonel-Commissar Ibram Gaunt, and famously beat him in a game of chess using only four moves. 
 Armament: A plasma pistol, (usually holstered,) two chainswords, (worn crossed on his back,) and a ridiculously oversized Astartes-Pattern power axe, which he wields two-handed to great effect. 
 Appearance: Standing at about 7 feet tall, this Nordic goliath has always used his height to his advantage in matters such as issuing orders (the 13th never take well to being told what to do,) and wears his bright blond hair about 50cm longer than imperial regulation. That is to say, his hair is 55cm long. His piercing blue eyes are described as luminous more than anything else. They have a jolly twinkle to them, and speak of many years spent drinking on the job. 


Alright? and listen to the theme music while you write, if possible.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Can I reserve the gunner for chimera?

pretty please?


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Medic please?

And can you forward to me exactly what you need me to do? im not usually in Oz that often>>?!

P.s the tune is kick ass !


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm sorry about this.

What on earth? The rp idea is sound, but I have to say this. Since when are guardsmen 7 feet tall and can carry 2 chainswords as well as a massively sized power axe and a plasma pistol. Seriously, you might as well have a space marine commanding the regiment. Also I am pretty sure it is impossible to win chess in 4 moves but that doesn't matter. The fact that he won won't be famous anyway or at most it would only famous in the regiment. Also a commisar can't be an infantry commander without having a rank like Gaunt's and that is very rare.

Rant over


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry bro, but it is possible to win chess in four moves, although not against a player with any ability at the game, which Gaunt probably would have. As to the rest of it, a little far-fetched, but there's nothing saying that they can't be 7ft tall, Bragg was probably that tall. Although he does seem a little overloaded with equipment. Also, in terms of having once been a Commissar and now being a Colonel, he can do that, Gaunt was offered that himself, to be raised to General I believe? but in so doing giving up the additional powers granted by Commissar rank.

The rest of it seems sound, prehaps a little more detail, welcome to Heresy mate, interesting that you've decided to go straight into GM'ing an RP, I'm currently engaged in far too many, on this and other sites, to join but good luck. I may very well watch from afar.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Ah forgot about that. Sorry if I made any other mistakes


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Therick D. Winterholm. Rank:Special Weapon user.

Description/Bio: Therick is known for his heavy Drinking, Love of war,Devotion to his Brothers-in-arms and pure and utter hatred for Orks. 
Therick comes from a long line of warriors, His family counts in it several famous heros, and Therick is determined to not be a exception. He feels honored to serve under Thorgrim and is quite gratful that he allows them to drink all they want! His Hatred for orks stems from the fact that they killed both his Brother and Father in battle a week before he joined the regiment.

Armament:He Keeps a Varangian-pattern Flamer with him at all times as a primary weapon to take out large groups of the Emperors foes at once, or simply to roast a hog. For close-combat, Therick uses a Chain-Knife coverd in tally marks, each mark representing the number of xenos he has killed in close-combat.

Appearance:Standing at around 6'3, Therick is slightly shorter then most people in the regiment. He has long bangs that are kept out of his eyes by a bandana adorned with ork teeth and keeps his long,blond hair tied in a short pony-tail,using a grot skull to keep it in place. He also has a long scar running down his face that was the result a heritic's sword. He has Ice-blue eyes,something of a trade-mark in his family,and is always seen with a lit cigar in his mouth.


----------



## Otis The Barbarian (Feb 14, 2012)

Therick, I like. Everyone else, do it like he did or no spot fot you. By the way, the average imperial citizen is about 5"8, so maybe make him more like 6"3 or something. Just because vikings are generally very tall. 6"5 should be about normal for the regiment, and in case anyone has a problem with the ridiculous armament and height of Thorgrim, he isn't space marine height. MEQs are generally about 8"5, so stop whining. No offense. And yes, he beat Gaunt in four moves in a chess game. This is to stop people from referencing the classic "barbarian" stereotype. But they are vikings, so they are still strong. Intellectuals CAN be giant and ridiculously strong. Trust me, I'm 6" tall and play D&D. So to put this simply, clashing aesthetics is fun.

EDIT: that wasn't whining. There is a little bit coming up, but it's fair whining. The good kimd of whining.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks, for the feedback!
There, fixed it. :biggrin:

Can't wait to see what other characters people come up with!


----------



## Otis The Barbarian (Feb 14, 2012)

Indeed, :biggrin:


----------



## Otis The Barbarian (Feb 14, 2012)

And if you want, you can have a heavy flamer. :biggrin:


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Did you say HEAVY flamer? Why yes my good sir, I would love one!

Ya, the range and burning power of a heavy flamer more then make up for the re-fueling time, So yep I'll take it, Who wants some fried-Kroot?:laugh:

BTW, Just how big is an IG issue heavy-flamer?


----------



## Sanity (Feb 17, 2012)

I'd like to reserve the vox operator if at all possible. I'll put up my profile tomorrow as it is 4 in the morning and I'm falling asleep on my keyboard if that's fine with you. I'm rather excited to get this show on the road.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright, so let me address a few things because some of this is, quite honestly, a level above ridiculous. 



Thebluemage2 said:


> BTW, Just how big is an IG issue heavy-flamer?


If guard squads had the option to use them, they would require a two man team or a ridiculously strong individual.

Most guard issue flamethrowers are noted for being large and bulky, generally because of the fuel tanks strapped to an individuals back. There are smaller versions, like the one you may see on some Catachan models, but they carry much less fuel in addition to being far more rare (as they are based off the astartes flamethrower.)

Unless your touting a character who is built like an ox or enhanced (either genetically or augmented) its more than likely that a character with a heavy flamer will struggle with it.




Otis The Barbarian said:


> Everyone else, do it like he did or no spot fot you.


You mean follow the character sheet? Everyone submitting a character to you should be doing that as is. That shouldn't even need to be said.



Otis The Barbarian said:


> he isn't space marine height. MEQs are generally about 8"5, so stop whining.


First of all, stop whining? Seriously? Your trying to tell of other members who have been here longer and may have been doing this longer than you to stop whining when they point out somewhat unbelievable stuff to you?

Second, marines are not eight foot six, even in power armour. Space marines, at least for the last ten/fifteen years, have been noted to have a height of about two meters (or in the ballpark of seven feet tall.) Quick conversion and math lesson for anyone who cares: a meter converts to about 3.28 feet, when you double that you have about 6.6 feet. .6 feet is roughly seven inches, giving you a height of six foot seven inches.

Descriptions say about two meters, allowing for the addition of the extra five inches so a marine can be seven feet tall.



Otis The Barbarian said:


> Intellectuals CAN be giant and ridiculously strong.


There is a difference between smart and over the top smart.



Otis The Barbarian said:


> Trained as a Commissar


This would not happen, and the fact that Gaunt and a select few other commissars were given additional ranks is beyond rare. Depending on the regiment, this colonel may have been trained at an academy on a schola progenium and come across commissar cadets, but he would either be trained as one or the other.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd love the rank of Standard bearer. i'll put in a bio If
i'm approved.

also

TYR=awesome
that song=AWESOME

screw that I aint patient enough.

*Maximillian Loken Hellborne.* Rank: standard bearer|(veteran?). 
*Description/Bio:*not particularly big, but surprisingly though. when sober he is surprisingly sneaky tho he never displays this in battle. his view on the emperor and the primarchs is the most astonishing aspect to him since he believes the primarchs to be as much gods as the Emperor is tho some gods betrayed the great pantheon and he curses those regularly. his temper is mostly even tho he can come over as gloomy during "peace" time. with a pasion for oratory and his job to fight for the Imperium. and loathing the archenemy.

*Armament:* standard issue laspistol usualy unused. and a cadian pattern Power fist (if this is to much I'll change it to a Chainsword) regimental banner.

*Appearance: *standing 6" tall and sporting 2 bright green eyes that regularly seem to blaze with pleasure and wearing his long red hair in braids for reasons of practical warfare and sporting varied styles of facial hair however he changes it at times. on the right part of his face is a runic tattoo. he greatly favors wearing a military greatcoat for the very reason that "it looks fugging good". and adding metal linning to his standard issue combat boots as to better kick the enemy.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Alright, Thanks for the good answer Darkreever! Then I guess I will stick with the standerd Flamer seeing as how Therick is not bulkey enough to properly use a wepon such as the Heavy Flamer.

Either way, Some Xenos are going to get roasted!:laugh:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Otis, if we got off to a bad start it wasn't delibirate on my part. Sorry if you got angry at what I said. I hope you won't turn this into something like what happened between Komanko and Emperorshand

Not meaning to make it worse. When did I say tall people were universally stupid? You just made that up dude


----------



## Sanity (Feb 17, 2012)

Svengal A. Zoren (Shazzy) *Rank:* Vox operator
*Description/Bio:* Shazzy is a rather rambunctious fellow always full of energy, joy, and courage. Possibly due the brew always running through his veins, possibly due to the fact that he's just a cheery fellow who loves a good fight, possibly a mixture of the two who knows? Not he that's for sure. Shazzy is known for his ability to stay positive even when it seems irrational to do so. Hailing from the hive slums of some distant and unimportant planet Shazzy is known for his hand-to-hand combat abilities. He hopes to live out a life full of adventure under Thorgrim and die on the field of battle a company legend.

*Armament:*
Krak grenades
Frag grenades
Las rifle, carried strapped across his back
Vox machinery
*
Appearance: *Shazzy is an unusually short fellow by imperial standards making him something of an oddity amongst the rest of the regiment. A dwarf among giants he stands at about 5'6, he has a dark skinned complexion, a rather unkempt Jew fro, and a bushy mustache, and he's compact with wiry muscles. It's a rare day that he's seen without a smile on his face


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Otis,I think it would be called a Engine-Seer instead of a Tech-Marine. 
Other then that I have but one other thing to say, VIKING TECH-PRIEST FTW.
Now,on with the recruitment.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Otis The Barbarian said:


> By the way, the average imperial citizen is about 5"8, so maybe make him more like 6"3 or something. Just because vikings are generally very tall.


Wrong. Like most people hundreds of years ago, Viking's were in fact shorter than the modern average height, the idea of them being massive is just something that has carried over from the terror inspired by their raids.




Otis The Barbarian said:


> 6"5 should be about normal for the regiment, and in case anyone has a problem with the ridiculous armament and height of Thorgrim, he isn't space marine height. MEQs are generally about 8"5, so stop whining. No offense.


Like Reaper said, wrong, not sure where you are getting your information from, but a quick google search will reveal that Space Marines are generally regarded as being around about 7 ft tall. Plus even you accept his ridiculous armament, a Plasma pistol and chainsword would be more than enough. And no offense? If you hadn't intended to cause offence then perhaps you shouldn't have accused people of whining? 



Otis The Barbarian said:


> And yes, he beat Gaunt in four moves in a chess game. This is to stop people from referencing the classic "barbarian" stereotype. But they are vikings, so they are still strong. Intellectuals CAN be giant and ridiculously strong. Trust me, I'm 6" tall and play D&D. So to put this simply, clashing aesthetics is fun.


I absolutely fail to see what your own height and hobbies have to do with this situation. Intellectual or not, Gaunt would have a grasp of regicide that would at least be on a decent level, he is fairly intellectual himself, Abnett is not one to write stupid characters. I play chess myself occasionally and know that although a four move checkmate is possible, any player with more than a basic grasp of the game would spot it coming a mile off and punish you for it. Now some players may very well have referenced the classic barabarian stereotype, that's not a bad thing. Space Wolves conform to that stereotype, but no one think's they are stupid and doesn't regret it. Please, think before you type and if you are going to make assertions to prove people wrong, please do some research, google is but a click away.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

7 feet aint that much bigger then a human being tho. 6.5 is only 2 metres and i know plenty of people of around that height.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

We never said 7 foot was that much taller but the way Otis has been saying it makes it seem as if he wants a regiment of 7 foot tall monstrosities who carry assault cannons as a back up weapon


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Alight, I told myself I was not going to get into this fight over your character,Otis, but I know a way to stop this whole argument.

Alright Otis, the main problem people seem to have with your character is these 3 things.

1. Your Armament, The senior members seem to have a problem with you having a Plasma pistal, two chainswords, and a Power Axe meant for the Space-Marines. 

My solution, Why not just give your guy a Plasma-Pistal and a Chain-Sword, or If you want A Power-axe, why not make it a Gurdsmen Issue power-axe? sure they might be rare,but I am sure that would be acceptible.

2.Your height, A major thing people are having problems with is the size of your character being about 7'feet tall, if you want your character to be a big guy thats fine, but a more acceptile height would be about 6'7 or maybe 6'8.

3.The chess Game- Several of the senior members have expressed their...skepticity{Just made up a word! yay!} at the fact that Thorgrim beat Gaunt in 4 moves, if you want to show Thorgrim is a Intellectual, then simply say that he won the game instead of winning it in 4-moves, it gets the point across and sounds more beliveible then him beating someone like Gaunt in 4 moves.

If you change these 3-things, we can stop all this arguing over Thorgrim and let the recruitment continue, because I see this Rp as a great way for us newer members to start our Rp-ing career!

Btw,Santaire, that thing about the assult cannons made me laugh a bit.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Haskanael said:


> 7 feet aint that much bigger then a human being tho. 6.5 is only 2 metres and i know plenty of people of around that height.


It doesn't matter how many people you know who are around that height. Space marine's fluffwise are universally regarded as between the 2m/7ft mark. And despite the closeness of the numbers, the difference between 6'5 and 7' is physically large.

But disregarding this argument, I'm going to agree with bluemage's simple and blunt view of it, if Otis simply affects the changes he has suggested then those of us who have expressed issues would be happy. One of the most important things about RP is not creating amazing awesome characters, they're two dimensional, uninteresting and frankly boring .

P.S. On the contrary, new RPers are welcome to RPs of all kinds. My first RP was hosted by a member who received an award for his contributions to the RP section. There is no reason why any RP would be better than any other, whether the GM is a new member or a hoary old veteran.


----------



## Otis The Barbarian (Feb 14, 2012)

Thebluemage2 said:


> Alright, Thanks for the good answer Darkreever! Then I guess I will stick with the standerd Flamer seeing as how Therick is not bulkey enough to properly use a wepon such as the Heavy Flamer.
> 
> Either way, Some Xenos are going to get roasted!:laugh:


Come on, these are space vikings, they are so incredibly strong, they are often mistaken for space marine scouts.

Take the heavy flamer!! Who cares about barbecues when you can have an ultra-turbo-cooker?!! :so_happy:


----------



## Otis The Barbarian (Feb 14, 2012)

Jackinator said:


> Wrong. Like most people hundreds of years ago, Viking's were in fact shorter than the modern average height, the idea of them being massive is just something that has carried over from the terror inspired by their raids.
> 
> It is known however that they were considerably taller than those who they raided. Take a look at a modern Scandinavian person, they are generally quite a bit taller than people from other countries.
> 
> ...


As for this, I just really hate the concept of a strong but not very smart character. Almost every novel ever published has a character like this, and the stereotype has plagued me 
all my life. Therefore, I take steps to dodge around it. The barbarian stereotype only has mediumintelligence at most. As for the example I gave you which conflicts with that, (me,) it was baically to demonstrate


----------



## Otis The Barbarian (Feb 14, 2012)

Santaire said:


> We never said 7 foot was that much taller but the way Otis has been saying it makes it seem as if he wants a regiment of 7 foot tall monstrosities who carry assault cannons as a back up weapon


How did you know....? (I secretly did.)


----------



## Otis The Barbarian (Feb 14, 2012)

Thebluemage2 said:


> Alight, I told myself I was not going to get into this fight over your character,Otis, but I know a way to stop this whole argument.
> 
> Alright Otis, the main problem people seem to have with your character is these 3 things.
> 
> ...



1 I want the axe to be astartes, 2 hell no, 3, no problem.


----------



## Otis The Barbarian (Feb 14, 2012)

Although you can get rid of the chainswords... Maybe wrife them into someone elses profile as being my old chainswords? *don't make me do bambi eyes* the reason I want an astartes-sized weapon is so he can wield it double handed, like a boss. Kay?:so_happy:


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Who said it had to be A astartes-pattern power-axe? If you want to wield it two-handed, then just say it is Varangian-Pattern Big frekin Power-axe? Sounds more belivible,and sense your making up a new pattern, you can make it As big as you want,{Please dont make me regret saying that.} Now I am going to stop posting,this thread is a RECRUTMENT thread everyone! Not a Debate thread,If you want to continue this conversation please send me a Pm. {But at least you got rid of the chain-swords, and chess-legend.}


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Thebluemage2 said:


> Who said it had to be A astartes-pattern power-axe? If you want to wield it two-handed, then just say it is Varangian-Pattern Big frekin Power-axe? Sounds more belivible,and sense your making up a new pattern, you can make it As big as you want,{Please dont make me regret saying that.} Now I am going to stop posting,this thread is a RECRUTMENT thread everyone! Not a Debate thread,If you want to continue this conversation please send me a Pm. {But at least you got rid of the chain-swords, and chess-legend.}


Bluemage, for a guy with 17 posts (and counting) beneath your belt, I bow down to you as a voice of reason  My first RP was an Emperor's Hand, and so I bumped into the Komanko EH row early on (u'll find out about it soon enough...) and I didn't have the guts to just put my foot down and say 'get on with it'. Tip of the hat to you! :clapping:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yru0 said:


> (u'll find out about it soon enough...)


Why, has emporershand spread word to you that he will be returning soon? And has Komanko told you he plans to ignore his own decision to have nothing to do with the man?

Because if so, then thats amazing because the first one seemingly dropped off the face of the earth and the second has better things to do with his life.

And if not, well...



Thebluemage2 said:


> Who said it had to be A astartes-pattern power-axe?


Well the GM of course, thats who.

Personally I see no problem with the weapon itself. Thorgrim is a colonel, giving him command of an entire regiment. I wouldn't doubt that he has done at least one thing of note in his life and that may have been enough for him to have earned the right to keep such a weapon (perhaps at one point in his career, as a ranking officer, he was responsible for keeping a wounded/dead/dying space marine from the clutches of enemy forces and in the aftermath was gifted the marine's weapon to honour the risk he took.)

The only problem is the number of weapons he has on him at a single time. The axe can work, a pistol is a given though a plasma pistol would be rather rare. (This mostly depends on ties with the mechanicum and such.) Its having things like that plus a pair of chainswords. The weight would be a hindrance, Thorgrim gains nothing from the second chainsword, and it will make movement more awkward for him. (It would be like walking around with two full tool belts and a scuba tank on your back; I'd imagine.)


----------



## Otis The Barbarian (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm okay-ish with getting rid of the chess-legend, provided people recognise Thorgrim as highly intelligent and intellectual. And I thought about the chainswords for a bit, and realised that they would probably never get used anyway. And okay, Varangian-pattern it is. A big frakkin' power axe for me, and for all veteran sarge's also. And instead of chainswords, the Varangians have chain-axes. But, to make it logical, they do have to use them two handed, as they are heavier than chainswords. If anyone wants to change that a little, feel free. I'm still feeling guilty about overpowering Thorgrim.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

lets crush some fea! (eldar)


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

I like the Chain-axe idea, makes them sound more viking-ish {plus chain-axes are epic}.
I am fairly certain people will know Thorgrim is Intelligent thrue his actions and the character sheet you made. 

Anyway, with these changes I see no problem at all with character!:biggrin:


----------



## Otis The Barbarian (Feb 14, 2012)

What he said. I tip my hat to you, bluemage, you appear to have become a mini-mod.:king:

wait, there's a page 4 already?! Woops, sorry.
I tip my hat to your page 3 post. :so_happy:


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Dude, edit button?


----------



## Otis The Barbarian (Feb 14, 2012)

yes sir. doing that.


----------



## Sanity (Feb 17, 2012)

Did you see the two other profiles posted? They are waiting for your approval / disapproval


----------



## Otis The Barbarian (Feb 14, 2012)

what?! where?! :shok:


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

About 2 pages back,maybe one on page 3.....


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Otis The Barbarian said:


> what?! where?! :shok:


page 2 to be exact. my profile and sanity's


----------



## Otis The Barbarian (Feb 14, 2012)

Mr Hellborne, and Mr Zoren, thank you for joining the ranks of the emperor. But seriously, fix the grammar and spelling errors which seem to fill your profiles. One thing though. Shazz A. Zorrcax does not sound vikinh enough. Hows "Svengal A. Zoren"?


----------



## Otis The Barbarian (Feb 14, 2012)

And also, which spots still remain in command squad Tyr?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Otis The Barbarian said:


> And also, which spots still remain in command squad Tyr?


ya still need a medic and a techhead.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

*Damn you Heretics to hell!*

*A man stood from the audience hearing the colonel's words, servos whining. He raises a bottle in the air, determination on his face* "Aye! Fer the Emperor! Let's rip their damned faces apart!"

*Name:* Staarkad Rallick *Rank:*Medic (Official rank: Sergeant)

*Description/Bio:* Three words can describe Staarkad: Pious. Dedicated. Drunk.

Behind the lines of the battlefield, he'll patch you up damn best in the Varangian 3rd. He'll patch you up so nicely you won't mind he sterilized your wound with alcohol he subsequently offers you to dull the pain. Some say he's a madman. In truth, he...well, he is. But Emperor be damned if he isn't exactly what this regiment needs!

In the battlefield, he will smash the bottle into the enemies face(after it is empty, of course. Can't waste good booze!), before ending their life. He would do the same to any who dare speak ill of the Emperor, his childhood in the Schola Progenium leaving it's one mark.A fearsome warrior, though one that stays loyal to his comrades. Between swigs, he will shout out prayers to the Emperor's name, moralizing his battle-brothers while granting himself some much-needed luck.

When not fighting, he devotes his time to making friends with the local brew. Reprimands have been made of his increasingly alcoholic behaviors, some of which were met with sober realization, most with violent refusal. What is thought to be a thick accent and natural love for the rogue's dictionary is in fact, drunken slurs and swears. A weakness, some may consider. He considers it a strength, an inspirational motivator, a - Oh dear Emperor he's painting the walls with vomit.

*Armament:* Preferring the solid feel and weight of a good weapon, he carries a combat shotgun, a drum magazine attached. He carries no other weapon, besides the scalpels and bonesaw in his medical case.

*Appearance: * He stands at 6'4, a respectable height though shorter than many of the regiment. He wears his red hair in dreadlocks falling to his shoulders, tying it back with whatever handy when needed. He keeps himself clean-shaven, when he can spare the time to shave.Both to intimidate his enemies and mess with friends, he wears colored lenses, literal fire seeming to burn in his eyes surrounded by darkness.He keeps himself in well shape for a medic, though one of his legs is completely mechanical, as are parts of his throat.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

BTW, this is exactly how I picture Thorgrim:


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

So,I Drunken Medic/viking will be making sure I don't bleed to death?

Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

As Staarkad would say...

"Damn straight."


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

now that we have a medic I can go to war in nothin but me breeches.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Bah, Who needs pants when you have a Flamer to keep you warm?


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Or a good drink to light up your veins!


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Bumping this. We still need a Techmarine to finish off Command Squad Tyr.


----------



## Sanity (Feb 17, 2012)

Otis The Barbarian said:


> Mr Hellborne, and Mr Zoren, thank you for joining the ranks of the emperor. But seriously, fix the grammar and spelling errors which seem to fill your profiles. One thing though. Shazz A. Zorrcax does not sound vikinh enough. Hows "Svengal A. Zoren"?


Works for me! I'm pretty sure I fixed the errors. I'll go through at another time and do the name change to my profile.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

What's the status on this RP?


----------



## Otis The Barbarian (Feb 14, 2012)

Status? (don't kill me, I honestly don't know what you mean).

HOLY SWEET SHIT. A CRAZY, DRUNK, SWEARING, VIKING, ALCOHOLIC MEDIC. FUCK YES!! His theme music:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Otis The Barbarian said:


> Status? (don't kill me, I honestly don't know what you mean).
> 
> HOLY SWEET SHIT. A CRAZY, DRUNK, SWEARING, VIKING, ALCOHOLIC MEDIC. FUCK YES!! His theme music: POWERWOLF - We drink your blood - YouTube


i think he wonders if this rp is still gonna go.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Haskanael said:


> i think he wonders if this rp is still gonna go.


Pretty much, just wondering when it might be starting up.


----------



## Otis The Barbarian (Feb 14, 2012)

Right, well, lets say if we don't get that Techie/EngineSeer within a week, we'll use Bluemage II's excellent char. sheet.

Name:MjolNir-058

Rank:tech-priest{enginseer} of the Skadi command Chimera.

Description/Bio:Mjol is a rare breed amongst the Varangians, for instead of becoming a soldier like most,Mjol went to study at the nearest forge world as a Tech-Priest ,he was not very good at all the religous aspects of the job,but when it came down to fixing things,Mjol was a natural. So It was no surprise to anyone that when he was finished with his training,he volunteered to be an Enginseer , and his mentors were very eager to grant his request,for he had never "fit in" with the others, always making jokes and complaning about the lack of women and such un-priesty things.

He was quite happy to find out that he was being sent to a regiment of his home-world, The Varangian 3rd, So he packed up what meeger possetions he had,said goodbye to what fewer friends he had,and set off for a life of adventure.

Armament: Mjor primarly wields a Combi-tool commenly used by Engine seers to fix vehicles, but keeps a Laspistal he calls "Blinkey" to use incase he spots a dame Xeno trying bleed on one of his precious Tanks.
His 3 Mechandirites {or however you spell it} are used to saw-up xenos as well as fix a tank, 1 mechandirit has a Plasma cutter, one is a large,crane like lifter, and the third is a extra combi-tool.

Appearance: Mjor is 6'6, while this is normal back on his home world, he was literily a giant amongst men on the Forge world he was trained on.
He wears the Red-Robe of the Tech-Priests with no small amount of Pride,{he has so much pride in being a Tech-Priest that he can be constantly heard saying,"Trust me, I'm an Engine-Seer." And wears a pendent with the symbol of his order around his neck.Under the robes he wears the standerd combat uniform of the regiment, because why not?

Onto his featurs, Mjor has 1 Striking, very dark-blue
eye and a Robotic eye, He has quite short blond hair he wears in a messy manner,and said hair is usually coverd by his Robe's Hood.

Thrue-out his service as a Engine-Seer, Mjor has replaced several parts of his body with bionics. Notable examples include his Bionic right arm and bionic left hand, his bionic legs,which have small, retractible whells imbeded in the "heels" of the feet to allow him to get around quickly, his bionic Eye, and the portible beer-keg he had attached to his servo-harnes.


----------



## Otis The Barbarian (Feb 14, 2012)

Kay? Just seems fair. By the way, our command group and chimera won't be the only Varangians on the battlefield. Just the only player-characters. In fact, I think I'll dig deep and find another NPC. A certain VETERAN SERGEANT OF AWESOME. Back in a moment.

Name: Dýri

Rank: Veteran Sargent

Armament: A Varangian-pattern Chainaxe called "Felltooth" and a Varangian-pattern Stub-Revolver when he can't get to the Xeno scum fast enough. 

Description/Bio: Dýri is a legend amongst the Varangian 3rd and a point of pride for Varangia, It is said he beat an Ork Nob to death with it's own legs and killed a Chaos sorcerer with the company banner (though it is unknown just how he got the banner.) He leads a squad of close to mid-range fighters known as Squad GreatFang, in honor of the Space Wolf company that the Varangian 3rd served with in the Concay crusade. 

Though even with this amazing and quite rare record of service in the Guard, it is unknown just Where on Varangia he was born, or how he came to join the Varangians. When asked, he simply says; "None of ‘yer frakkin’ business mate. Now, get me another pint."

Appearance: Dýri is a 5'6 and a grizzled old timer compared to most other members of the regiment, thus he has quite a few scars. Like the scar running down his chest, the result of a Kroot beak (which he now uses as Helmet), or the one going down his arm, the result of an ork's choppa,(now an oversized attachment for his laspistol “FaceGriller”).

But onto his actual features. He has one visible green eye, the other covered by a eye-patch (His exact words on the subject were; "Bionics are for frakkin’ little girls"). Because of his surprising age, he has no hair, excluding his impressive beard, which often smells of Mead and-on occasion-blood.

He wears the standard uniform of the Varangian 3rd, but has added sheets of light armor to the shoulders, stomach area, and the legs, He also keeps some of his favoured trophies on him during battle, like the Skull of a Kroot shaper he wears as a helmet, a Tyranid warrior tooth he keeps on his belt, and his most prized possession-the trenchcoat of one of the strongest foes he has faced- Kaptin “Face-Crusha”, which he wears with no small amount of pride.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Otis The Barbarian said:


> Status? (don't kill me, I honestly don't know what you mean).
> 
> HOLY SWEET SHIT. A CRAZY, DRUNK, SWEARING, VIKING, ALCOHOLIC MEDIC. FUCK YES!! His theme music: POWERWOLF - We drink your blood - YouTube



Nice calm twinkly music...HOLY SHIT METAL.

Sounds about right. Sorry for the late response.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Know this is old, and I'm not sure how many of you are still wanting to do this, but I'm completely still up to do this if possible. It's got the perfect blend of over-the-top violence with hints of goofiness to be something really fun. Sorry for vanishing before by the way, internet problems.


----------

